# General > Sport >  ring rental in wick for boxing or mma

## Deadmans Sunshine

Caithness Pro Wrestling is willing to hire out their 16 foot ring to any qualified boxing coaches, or mma coaches wanting to start up a training group. pm me for more details. thank you

----------

